# Augenfarbe verändern



## Kingface (27. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

ich Photoshopnewbie will in einem Schwarz-Weiß-Bild die Augen als einziges hervorheben (z.B. rot).
Kann mir wer sagen wie ich das mache?


----------



## Freak (27. Dezember 2007)

Augen mit dem Lasso auswählen und dann zum Beispiel Bild -> Anpassen -> Farbton/Sättigung -> "Färben" markieren & dann ein bisschen herumspielen mit den Reglern.

Das ist soweit ich weiß die einfachste Methode.

Besser gehts dann so: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop-tutorials/209681-photoshop-augen-faerben.html

Wofür haben wir schließlich Google und die Suchfunktion.


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (27. Dezember 2007)

Erstelle eine Einstellungsebene "Volltonfarbe", wähle dir im Farbwähler deine FArbe aus (du kannst sie später einfach ändern).
Auf dieser Ebene wendest du nun eine Ebenmaske an und füllst sie mit schwarz.
Male nun mit einem weichen Pinsel mit weißer Farbe über die Augen.
Stelle die Ebene auf den Verrechnungsmodus "Farbe".
Gleiche gegebenfalls noch die Ebenenmaske und die Deckkraft an.


Dennis 'desch' Schmidt


----------



## PapaSchlumpf92 (3. Januar 2008)

Hi...
Ich denke dieses Video-Tutorial sollte dir deine Frage beantworten...
MfG PapaSchlumpf92


----------

